# From Enthusiast to Pro - My Perspectives on Starting a Detailing Business



## Dave KG

Detailing. In relative terms, it is one of the UK's youngest industraies and in many senses we have the privaledge of being at the forefront of it. I'm not saying shiny cars are new... but the phrase "detailing", the air of "detailing" is a new concept as evidenced by how poorly known it still currently is.

In this thread I hope to put across my perspectives of detailing, how it evolved for me into a hobby, a passion and how I made the transition for running a small part time business from this. As well as how it feels to detail as a business from my perspective, and some bits and pieces about the hows and whys of tuition and why I bias the work I do towards that. Please do not expect an indepth review of running a business - I am not the one to ask about this for my business is small and very simple, I dont even have a website! :lol: Many professionals on this forum have leaps and bounds of business experience and are far better placed to inform and review exactly what it means to run a business from a buisness perspective  ... The point of this thread is to give a bit of a taste as to how an everyday detailing enthusiast turned their hobby into a passion, an obsession even, and then translated that to a part time business 

*Some History*

One thing which I hope will end up very clear from my experiences and history - you cannot just buy the gear, pick up the polisher, set up a website and away you go polishing cars! It may _look_ easy - but there's a lot of time and effort goes into detailing, learning and developping skills.

For me, this started in 2004 - with the burning desire to look after my at the time nearly new Vauxhall Astra. I was very proud of that car, I was just a student, yet I worked my little backside off and treated myself to a 1.8SRi Astra G that I had wanted since I passed my driving test four years previous! It was silver, hid all the swirls, but man I wanted that car to shine like a new pin... I started off with a bottle of Meguiars Gold Class Car Wax, found in Halfords after I wanted to try something new from years of SRP and EGP use... The results at the time impressed me, but the biggest impression was made at the Meguiars UK Forum which I joined as "Kickin Griffin". A nickname from years ago. At the time, I joined to learn and enjoy and thought nothing more of it from there... I didn't anticipate where the initials KG would go, I simply wanted a clean car 

But those who join DW will know, things dont stop there and it wasn't long before a Porter Cable 7424, the DA machine polisher of choice, had been ordered  Along with Wolfgang (Lake Country) pads, and some Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze... I set to, washed, clayed, polished and waxed my Astra in an afternoon  Sound familiar?  I was over the moon with the results even though looking back on them now, it would be fair to say... lets put it mildly... I can do better now :lol: But my first flavour of the machine had got me hooked, and here started the product buying obsession!!

My first notable detail was on my dad's car: A satin red metallic Vauxhall Astra 1.4 Estate, N reg. Grand car!... It was badly swirled and I spent the best part of two days on the car all things considered and achieved probably around 80% correction and a decent finish - certainly one at the time I was hugely impressed with... but I also learned a very important early lesson - this detailing lark was not easy, and in many senses working the machine polisher was a bit like learning to drive... I had passed my test, but I was likely still a danger on the roads! Experience, honing, practising would make me "safe", it would make me good at this strange new passion that was starting to take hold!

Another car then - a good friend from work and a pink Toyota Starlett, and one of my first forays into DW's Competition where I shared the prize jointly with Punto GT... hard work on that car, took about three days but ti set me on the road to really learning about what I was doing...

At this stage, there was no intention to detail as a business, no intention to turn it into a job - simply this was something I very much enjoyed, I found it relaxing, and I enjoyed the buzz of detailing. I laughed at the thought of being a detailer professionally though - no way was I good enough, nor at the time did I ever think I would be. No no, instead I would learn this hobby, and enjoy it... this was of course helped along the way with banter, learning, friendships from others in a similar boat to me - you dont see much of these lads these days, blr123 (Bryan), L200 Steve (Steve), Alex L (Alex) to name just three inspirations to my detailing. And by inspirations, I mean true inspirations - encouraging, fun, damn decent blokes who (perhaps without knowing it) lit the blue touch paper on me and detailing and flung me towards where I am today...

I owe people a lot - Steve especially, for the detailing techniques you see from me today are based on what I learned from Steve, and then my own learning on top of this solid base. Bryan for always being my fellow detailer - not often detailing with me now due to other committments and I have to say I do miss Bryan. And the rest of this thread is dedicated to the help I have had in the past from members past and present, too many to list here!

*A Big Break*

Most people new to detailing seem to know me for a detail I carried out with Bryan years ago... the 1922 Rolls Royce Silver Ghost. For a detail to catapult you into the limelight, you couldn't have asked for more on this hugely special car... But I never took the detail on for that... I was an enthusiast at the time, with developping talents and skills, and I saw the raw challenge and went all weak at the knees! :lol::lol: Four days of hard graft and it is a detail I still fondly remember today as one of my best efforts. The key here though is that I was not detailing out of a need for profit or a need for ego boosting - I was detailing because I enjoyed it, because I was excited to share with folks what I was working on... I remember being like a kid at Christmas, thinking all day long on the first day how I would not post anything until it was finished and it would be so cool - and then, laughably, getting in that night and posting teaser shots cause I just had to tell folks! Sad? Well you may think so, but this was the level of enjoyment I was getting out of detailing, this was how important a hobby it was to me 

It may serve as a big break for a business, but it was never treated as such by me, and indeed I would not even begin detailing as a business until years later.

*Solid Foundations*

Being blunt... If you think you can pick up a machine polisher after three or four cars and call yourself a pro and sell your services for anything more than beer tokens, you are kidding yourself and you are kidding those you are working for. Detailing requires a wealth of talents, skills, experience... And it also requires a passion, a want to learn, an understanding as well. If you are considering starting a detailing business, make sure you are ready and make sure you are doing it for the right reasons. As with all walks of life, to be good at something requires solid foundations, key skills. But it also requires a desire, a burning passion for doing something really well, fueled by a keeness to learn and enhance and keep marching forwards! Look at the best detailers on the forum - they show a passion for what they do, backed up with fire power in the form of experience and talent.

If you want to start detailing as a business, you have to be sure first of all that you have the solid foundations... a couple of cars with a G220 aint solid, you have to build up a breadth of knowledge on a variety of cars, inside and out. The more cars you do, you will find at the start that your work improves exponentially to begin with - keep learning, keep enjoying and once you feel you are levelling off your abilities (not stopping the improvements, you will never stop improving thats just a fact of life), then you are developping skills to a level where it is possible to sell these professionally. This takes more than a fancy website - this takes time, it takes effort. Detailing is not, and never will be a "quick buck". But if you put in the time, it can turn out to be a hugely rewarding and fulfilling job opportunity.

*Passion*

Its a strong word, and ultimately not many people feel passion for their job... but for me, its important. You have to enjoy what you are doing, you have to put your heart into it! If you are considering detailing as a quick buck, simply a money earning tool then if I were you, I'd look elsewhere. The work and effort that goes into detailing from professional and enthusiasts requires not only a solid grounding, but it requires a passion and a desire to do your best every car, every detail. You may think after a couple of cars this is easy, but see how you feel after 20, 50! The best detailers are still bouncing up and down crying for more, wanting that next car, wanting to impress more - if you feel like this is you, and if you feel you have such a true passion for detailing backed up by the above skills and willingness to learn, then you are on your way to becoming a detailer, and one of the best ones 

*Why So Long?*

Its a fair question, but anyone looking at my past detailing may wonder why I didn't "turn pro" and start a business sooner than I did - the answer is simple, and answered above! I had to make sure that I had what it took to offer my services professionally - the talent was there (I thought, others may disagree ), which meant on any car I was working on, I would do a good job. But the passion had to be there too, and it wasn't until late last year that I decided I did want detailing to be a notable part of my life, and my future even if its just part time, and even if committments mean I return to being an enthusiast.

*Keep the Enjoyment!*

Its very easy to fall into the trap when working of something just becoming a 9-5 and you quickly loose care and interest in it... but you really have to avoid this when running a detailing business, as if it is become a bore or a drag, your standards will slip and its a slipperly slope from there. Instead, make sure you derive enjoyment from what you do, especially if you are an enthusiast of old - for me it was key and paramount that I enjoyed what I did in detailing as a business as much as when I was an enthusiast as if not, it would have been a wrong decision and I would have very quickly stopped KG Detailing! For me, I seeked out what I loved about detailing, and focussed my buisness on that which is why you see me doing more tuition, classes and tuition details, than full details as my passion is for detailing and sharing skills and teaching the skills that I have and learned. I will continue my business down this line, as it is what I truly enjoy (mixed in with full detais as well of course ), and if you are setting up your own business then you should really focus on this as well - enjoyment sparks enthusiasm and a willingness to learn and with that you continue to improve 

*Thanks*

As I said above, I owe a lot of my current detailing to members of this forum, past and present - those know who they are, as not only have I worked with them in the past, I continue to work with them now. A huge and heartfelt thanks to everyone who has helped me start a very small little part time business, but more importantly, fueled my passion for a hobby and essentially been a good bunch of mates :thumb:

I hope this thread gives a little insight into detailing as a business, and what kind of things to consider if you are looking to start your own detailing business


----------



## -Kev-

a superb read, and a great help. thanks Dave


----------



## WHIZZER

A great Read Dave and i hope inspires a few people


----------



## Knight Rider

Excellent write up :thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo

A great read Dave, very interesting indeed :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

good advise there dave going to after sort a weekend with you training it seems you do like what you say for the joy of it and not greed.by the way are you a writer.:thumb:


----------



## nick-a6

Great read well put together.
Thanks


----------



## Dave KG

TeZ said:


> It's a skill not a profession. Anyone can learn.


Ah, that old chesnut again.

In that case, you are looking for the word "vocation" I believe.

But check the OED:

3. a. Of a person or persons: that engages in a specified occupation or activity for money or as a means of earning a living, rather than as a pastime. Contrasted with amateur.

Or perhaps I am only a professional when I am being a Physicist...


----------



## empsburna

Dave KG said:


> Its very easy to fall into the trap when working of something just becoming a 9-5 and you quickly loose care and interest in it... but you really have to avoid this when running a detailing business, as if it is become a bore or a drag, your standards will slip and its a slipperly slope from there


I totally agree with that.

The passion for perfection has to be there!


----------



## -Kev-

TeZ said:


> It's a skill not a profession. Anyone can learn.
> 
> Good read tho, carry on.


so, what about the paid-up memebers on here? are not pro's at what they do either? i think they are and i'm sure most other people on here will agree


----------



## Dave KG

chrisc said:


> good advise there dave going to after sort a weekend with you training it seems you do like what you say for the joy of it and not greed.by the way are you a writer.:thumb:


No, not a writer - a long way from it! :lol:

I'm trying to write a book about machine polishing just now, when I get the time, but I'm certainly not a writer.


----------



## chrisc

fiestadetailer said:


> so, what about the paid-up memebers on here? are not pro's at what they do either? i think they are and i'm sure most other people on here will agree


calm down calm down lads dont spoil the thread dave kg helps anybody on here so dont go spoilng it


----------



## Dave KG

Its all good, as we were, happy reading


----------



## -Kev-

chrisc said:


> calm down calm down lads dont spoil the thread dave kg helps anybody on here so dont go spoilng it


its not me spoiling a great thread, someone else saying that pro detailers cannot call themeselves a pro is though imo..


----------



## chrisc

Dave KG said:


> No, not a writer - a long way from it! :lol:
> 
> I'm trying to write a book about machine polishing just now, when I get the time, but I'm certainly not a writer.


its just how you write stuff very similar to my brother he does technical writeing and stuff for a living very good paid he is.i cant even spell correct was in bottom class in english.


----------



## -Kev-

chrisc said:


> its just how you write stuff very similar to my brother he does technical writeing and stuff for a living very good paid he is.i cant even spell correct *was in bottom class in english*.


same here, hated english!:wall::lol:


----------



## little john

I totally agree with you on this, I have been to meets and seen people pick up a machine polisher for the first time, they are now tradeing as pro detailers. They have either got lots of cars to practice on to build experiance or would be very in experianced when it comes to machine polishing. The rest of it is knowing how products work and how to get the best from them. I would prefer to continue it as a hobby as working at somthing removes the enjoyment from it. I hate PC's now and I am a PC engineer I used to really love working and fixing PC's but that has slowly gone away.


----------



## Knight Rider

little john said:


> I would prefer to continue it as a hobby as working at somthing removes the enjoyment from it. I hate PC's now and I am a PC engineer I used to really love working and fixing PC's but that has slowly gone away.


With you on both counts there! :thumb:


----------



## Paulo

Very well put DaveKG, it's your passion and enthusiasm which has always shone brightly when I've had the pleasure of being under your tuteledge. That together with your skill, which I know many pro's and enthusuasts alike, hold in very high regard,keep it up.....


----------



## -Kev-

Paulo said:


> Very well put DaveKG, it's your passion and enthusiasm which has always shone brightly when I've had the pleasure of being under your tuteledge. *That together with your skill, which I know many pro's and enthusuasts alike, hold in very high regard,keep it up.....[/*QUOTE]
> 
> could'nt agree more :thumb:


----------



## nick-a6

if your hearts not in something, your never going to excel at it.


----------



## -Kev-

nick-a6 said:


> if your hearts not in something, your never going to excel at it.


agree


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Good read. 

Take my hat off to the pro's working all hours in all weathers on cars in all conditions and especially in the current financial climate. 

Also feel there is a big space for the Detailing Hobbyists on DW. Nothing better than mates mucking in together to sort each others cars over a cup of tea and a packet of Hob Nobs. Would have thought that is the majority on DW although sometimes it feels like we are marginalised.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mr Face

Hi Dave :thumb: 

Thoughts as always on the money, inspirational. 

Thanks for being there for Jnr and I and I am sure the vast majority newbies and enthusiasts alike seeking detailing enlightenment :thumb:

Mike S :wave:

We have most certainly found the passion and desire and one day hope to have the skill and knowledge to help others. We do our very best and have so many people to thank, those people know who they are who have both helped and inspired many. Think I have said this once before "Big Respect to the Pro's" and Enthusiasts alike that have helped the masses.


----------



## Dave KG

CupraRcleanR said:


> Good read.
> 
> Take my hat off to the pro's working all hours in all weathers on cars in all conditions and especially in the current financial climate.
> 
> *Also feel there is a big space for the Detailing Hobbyists on DW. Nothing better than mates mucking in together to sort each others cars over a cup of tea and a packet of Hob Nobs. Would have thought that is the majority on DW although sometimes it feels like we are marginalised.
> *
> Keep up the good work.


I still very much enjoy detailing with a bunch of mates in this way too - in fact, it is my intnetion to set up a regular workshop session this summer for a bunch of us just to chill, fire up a BBQ and potter around with some new toys


----------



## Bigpikle

nice read Dave :thumb:

Glad to read you have managed to keep the passion AND be enterprising enough to make it pay you


----------



## R32rob

CupraRcleanR said:


> Good read.
> 
> Take my hat off to the pro's working all hours in all weathers on cars in all conditions and especially in the current financial climate.
> 
> Also feel there is a big space for the Detailing Hobbyists on DW. Nothing better than mates mucking in together to sort each others cars over a cup of tea and a packet of Hob Nobs. Would have thought that is the majority on DW although sometimes it feels like we are marginalised.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Well said! :thumb:

And mmmmmmm, Hob knobs!!


----------



## caledonia

Fantastic read and very informal Dave.
More post like this will benefit a lot of members. :thumb:



TeZ said:


> It's a skill not a profession. Anyone can learn.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Providing you are taught correctly.:thumb:
> You are only as good as your teacher and then its how you interpret it. With knowledge and understanding.
> Gordon


----------



## mba

TeZ said:


> Your not a pro.


I have done a fair bit of Pro bashing in the past but that has to be the single most inaccurate comment in this Forums history!!! 

I bet DaveKG has spent more time, introduced more people, trained more people and inspired more people than everyone on here put together :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

I enjoyed that little read Dave. Well thought out and written. Just lately I have lost some of my enthusiasm. Not enough cars to polish to keep the interest going I think. I could never be a pro. It's bldy hard work and more suited to someone with youth on their side. That why I suggested you get something to put under those knees of yours. Once the aches and pains start to hinder your movement it becomes a bit of a chore to get down and do those sills. 
I remember that Rolls well and my first meeting with you at Knockhill, that was my big inspiration to take up the polisher. I'll need to get myself up there for one of your tuition days when i scrape some spare cash together. They sound like fun.

Above all though detailing and detailing world has meant meeting some very nice people:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

A good insight Dave and well written, shame one individual feels the need to make useless and inappropriate comments that hold no bearing.

I appreciate that it's not a 5 minute job to compose a decent and informative post, sometimes it makes you wonder why you bother, a reason I'm struggling of late to do so myself.


----------



## scooby73

Good post Dave, giving a helpful insight into detailing.:thumb:


----------



## AndyC

TeZ said:


> Nice moderation, why not delete my posts and clean the thread.


Why not shut the **** up if you can't behave yourself. Or bugger off to another forum where the moderators let you behave like a *** and get away with it.


----------



## spitfire

AndyC said:


> Why not shut the **** up if you can't behave yourself. Or bugger off to another forum where the moderators let you behave like a *** and get away with it.


Now now Andy, take a deep breath:lol:


----------



## Dave KG

spitfire said:


> I enjoyed that little read Dave. Well thought out and written. Just lately I have lost some of my enthusiasm. Not enough cars to polish to keep the interest going I think. I could never be a pro. It's bldy hard work and more suited to someone with youth on their side. That why I suggested you get something to put under those knees of yours. Once the aches and pains start to hinder your movement it becomes a bit of a chore to get down and do those sills.
> I remember that Rolls well and my first meeting with you at Knockhill, that was my big inspiration to take up the polisher. I'll need to get myself up there for one of your tuition days when i scrape some spare cash together. They sound like fun.
> 
> Above all though detailing and detailing world has meant meeting some very nice people:thumb:


Its all about the people 

And I am looking after my knees a lot more now :thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> A good insight Dave and well written, shame one individual feels the need to make useless and inappropriate comments that hold no bearing.
> 
> I appreciate that it's not a 5 minute job to compose a decent and informative post, sometimes it makes you wonder why you bother, a reason I'm struggling of late to do so myself.


Yeah, but for every one there's a hundred (or laods more) folk who will actually get something from the post, and add to the discussion and make it a good one  Thats the hope anyway :thumb:

I've been struggling to do a few writeups lately, but I've reorganised my detailing a little to be right down to what I love about it and the enjoyment and passion is right back on song


----------



## PJS

TeZ said:


> Your not a pro.





TeZ said:


> Correct - Those "paid-up memebers", are skilled workmen for sure.


I'm a bit perplexed - by what criteria are you judging both Dave and the Pros who've paid to become Supporters of the site?
How do you gauge their worth as being greater than Dave's?
Forget about post-count, have you seen the wealth of info Dave has collated for this site's members?
And the number of mini-reviews/shoot-outs, including old skool T-cut being used, when most of us here have long since turned our backs on such products.
Those alone should be enough to demonstrate his "professionalism", but I would be curious as to how you differentiate between his not being a Pro, and those others you do consider to be Pros?

Not looking for an argument or conflict, but just wondering if you've jumped the gun a bit, and not thought through everything before arriving at your 'conclusion'.


----------



## VIPER

TeZ said:


> Nice moderation, why not delete my posts and clean the thread.


As much as I'm loathe to further divert Dave's thread off it's intended path (sorry Dave, and a great post btw :thumb, I'm not prepared to let this go by without comment.

Tez, I don't know if you're just having a bad day, or something/one else has wound you up, but your initial post was out of order mate, and you knew full well the reaction it would provoke. For a start it's unfounded and secondly I for one will be taking a much harder line with people who deliberately post comments to antagonise other members without any justification (and you can deny this was your motive all you want). I'm sure I speak for the other Mods in this respect.

So, I'd ask that you consider your posting a bit more carefully in future please.

I'm surprised I've kept this post as calm as I have because I'm as angry as AndyC here that this new section has only been open a day and already we're having to write posts like this!


----------



## 182_Blue

give Dave kg whatever title you like, but he is one of the best detailers in the UK, period, He has also given allot to the whole detailing scene


----------



## spitfire

I didn't even realise this was a new section:thumb:

....and your comments are spot on Pit.


----------



## 1999grad

little john said:


> I would prefer to continue it as a hobby as working at somthing removes the enjoyment from it. I hate PC's now and I am a PC engineer I used to really love working and fixing PC's but that has slowly gone away.


I feel the same way in my profession. It started as a passion and know it's just a way of earning my beans.

I feel a great passion for this detailing hobby and I enjoy immensely practising paint correction and sharing the results with people in forums. But taking it as a job would mean having to try to clean or restore unrecoverable cars. Cars whose owners would have intentionally neglected with the intention of taking them to a detailer and then expect them to look like new again and in addition bargain over the price. Detailing as a job would mean having to deal with deadlines and compromises. Detailing as a job would mean having to compete with other detailers and make enemies. Detailing as a job (especially if it's full-time) would mean having to be exposed for many hours every day to noise, vibration, squatting, toxic substances, dust and other things that in the long term can affect your health.

Thanks for the wonderful write-up, Dave, and I'm glad that you made this decision of going pro. I've always admired your work and I believe you're one of the best detailers in Europe. But for people who have a job and who make enough money to pay their bills and their detailing hobby my advise would be KEEP IT AS A HOBBY. Keep developing your skills so that one day they could win you some cash if you find yourself unemployed. Keep enjoying your passion. Making it a job could ruin it.


----------



## little john

I really respect Dave KG, he is *the* reason I picked up a machine polisher in the first place. I read his guides on here which really gave very details instructions on what to do and how to do it for the best results. I got the machine and took it to my sisters old corsa before she sold it solely with the guide he wrote and the new owner of the car was blown away when she collected it she said it looked like new.

That is the thing I enjoy takeing someones car that looks less than loved and turning it in to somthing that looks fantastic. I did an astra the other week, the car was previously her husbands who died 8 month ago with cancer and it was one of her ties to her husband. It was a little uncared for inside and she had decided to replace it with a smaller car as the astra was a little too big for her to handle. I spent 2 and a half days on it due to wet weather and she cried when she picked it up she couldn't beleive it was possible to get it so clean and looking so good. That just makes it all worth it. She traded it in and got more than the glasses guide for the excelent condition car which if it had been handed over as it was she whould have got the poor value.

So Dave I thank you for your guides that have helped me get 3 over the local Vauxhall dealership by turning cars round with my G220. So far I have increased trade in values by polishing and detailing to the to total of about £2900 over 3 cars.


----------



## sayloday

Dave

Thanks for the fantastic post. It was a really good read and a timely reminder to those considering starting a detailing business of the SKILLS and PASSION required to start a business let alone make a make a success business out of it.:thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD

182_blue said:


> give Dave kg whatever title you like, but he is one of the best detailers in the UK, period, He has also given allot to the whole detailing scene


I concur... I have had the privilege to work alongside Dave in the past and I find him nothing but a true professional and a gentleman at that :thumb:

All the best Dave :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Mr OCD said:


> I concur... I have had the privilege to work alongside Dave in the past and I find him nothing but a true professional and a gentleman at that :thumb:
> 
> All the best Dave :thumb:


I remember that day - was great fun, car turned out great as well, was very enjoyable working with you and John


----------



## Brazo

182_blue said:


> give Dave kg whatever title you like, but he is one of the best detailers in the UK, period, He has also given allot to the whole detailing scene


I think that sums it up! pro, Schmo???

having been with DW before it even existed I know who's a 'pro' and who isn't and not all of them are 'pros'

Cracking post Dave:thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

Brazo said:


> I think that sums it up! pro, Schmo???
> 
> having been with DW before it even existed I know who's a 'pro' and who isn't and not all of them are 'pros'
> 
> Cracking post Dave:thumb:


Now who's adding fuel to the fire


----------



## Dave KG

rmorgan84 said:


> Now who's adding fuel to the fire


No fires, no fuel - unless we are setting up a BBQ and getting the beef burgers out


----------



## -Kev-

Dave KG said:


> No fires, no fuel - unless we are setting up a BBQ and getting the beef burgers out


+1 i'm hungry now:lol:


----------



## firebod

Thanks to you Dave KG (often wondered what KG stood for), really enjoyed reading the post. Its a shame I live at the opposite end of the country otherwise I would love a bit of 'Dave KG hands on tuition'! 

Thanks for all your posts and detailing guides:thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

Dave KG said:


> No fires, no fuel - unless we are setting up a BBQ and getting the beef burgers out


ah what do you know you bloody amateur :lol:

I think i'm right in saying Michelangelo, although commissioned by the pope, didn't charge a monetary sum to paint the Sistine Chapel. I wonder if that means it was an amateurish job?


----------



## caledonia

Brazo said:


> I think that sums it up! pro, Schmo???
> 
> having been with DW before it even existed I know who's a 'pro' and who isn't and not all of them are 'pros'
> 
> Cracking post Dave:thumb:


Having been in the archive section and seeing the very informative posts and educational exquisite work on show. I know the very people you are talking about. To say its in depth is an understatement.

But my only comment on this is we need more from these people. 
Gordon


----------



## CleanYourCar

Hi Dave, it's been a while since we've spoke but it's fantastic to hear you are still enjoying things and going from stength to strengh. You really helped me out a number of times back in the day and for that I'm very grateful.

Definitely a pro in my book :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

Dave KG said:


> No fires, no fuel - unless we are setting up a BBQ and getting the beef burgers out


That's it!!! We need a barbee meet


----------



## badly_dubbed

as a person that has had personal tutiton from dave himself, i without a shadow of a doubt would consider him a pro.

i dont trust many people with my car, but one person who id hand it over into their care no worries would be mr KG

so when do you want it dave?


----------



## TUBS

Great stuff Dave, remember when a few years back when I got my Pc at first you Dave were there to help me, as well as the M3 that had Clifford Anti- hijack fitted that day was fun as well! :wall:

Dave you are a Pro Detailer, no question as well as a Tutor are great one at that.

After a few years on the site Daves posts (and BLR and STUS) are one of the most informative and not scared to share your knowledge to help others !!

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Dipesh

Fantastic insight Dave. Interesting post on your history. 

Your a top bloke, wish you all the best in the future!


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Cracking post Dave shame there is always one:wall:


----------



## L200 Steve

Smashing post Dave:thumb:

I was going to do this as a PM, but hey ho, here goes -

For such a little bloke, I've never met anyone with a heart and passion as large as yours. I don't know what your Ma puts into your packup, but I've always been more than impressed by your energy.

I still look back fondly on those old Meg's UK days. You advocating the use of Meguiar's #7 and #16 on the bonnet shot of your silver astra. Those bonnet shots of the afters sticking in my mind almost as much as Brazo's tree shot.

I don't know how you can credit me with 'helping you', do you remember PM'ing me when you first bought your Makita? You were asking if I thought that the rotary polished down nicer than the PC - I can remember replying back in my own way by telling you to go find out for yourself:lol:

We still sit back and read your posts with interest, it's obvious that you are still exploring the art of detailing, that you still have the passion of investigation burning. There's a whole car care community in the UK and probably wider that has grown around the helpful and interesting posts that you do, that gel us together as a community.

Now that the detailing scene has got a little bigger, I'll be the first to admit that it doesn't interest me the same as it once did. That doesn't stop me watching out for your posts though mate, as they always seem to put a smile on my face with the obvious enjoyment that is clear from both the detail, and the write up that you do.

If you do ever write your book mate, I'll buy the first copy.

There's a few folk that I've met through detailing, both through here and the old Megs UK days -

You, Bry, Johnny, Andy C, Brazo, Neil, Epoch, Ant just to name a few that I am pretty chuffed to class as mates.

I might not be posting as much, attending as many events or detailing the supercars like I once was, but this post has made me think about what once was, and how it's time to catch up with a few old chums for a laugh. Never mind the exotica, the subtle nuances or the expensive waxes - detailing for me was always about the sharing of ones experiences with 'mates'

:thumb:


----------



## BestGear

..can you post an exec summary of that please....:thumb:


----------



## Alex-Clio

I loved your post on the metallic blue Citreon Xsara Picasso, that was testament to how good your work is!


----------



## MR Ray

good read :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

CleanYourCar said:


> Hi Dave, it's been a while since we've spoke but it's fantastic to hear you are still enjoying things and going from stength to strengh. You really helped me out a number of times back in the day and for that I'm very grateful.
> 
> Definitely a pro in my book :thumb:


I remember the chats on MSN well - must log on soon and catch up :thumb:



spitfire said:


> That's it!!! We need a barbee meet


In the pipeline :thumb:



badly_dubbed said:


> as a person that has had personal tutiton from dave himself, i without a shadow of a doubt would consider him a pro.
> 
> i dont trust many people with my car, but one person who id hand it over into their care no worries would be mr KG
> 
> so when do you want it dave?


Bring it along for our barbee meet 



TUBS said:


> Great stuff Dave, remember when a few years back when I got my Pc at first you Dave were there to help me, as well as the M3 that had Clifford Anti- hijack fitted that day was fun as well! :wall:
> 
> Dave you are a Pro Detailer, no question as well as a Tutor are great one at that.
> 
> After a few years on the site Daves posts (and BLR and STUS) are one of the most informative and not scared to share your knowledge to help others !!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Martin


I remember that Corsa well - lovely gloss we put in the red bonnet on that day with some good old #80 IIRC 



Dipesh said:


> Fantastic insight Dave. Interesting post on your history.
> 
> Your a top bloke, wish you all the best in the future!


Many thanks  See what the future holds - detailing, physics, teaching, it will all be there 



Perfection Detailing said:


> Cracking post Dave shame there is always one:wall:


Yeah, but its _only_ one  A misunderstanding perhaps...



L200 Steve said:


> Smashing post Dave:thumb:
> 
> I was going to do this as a PM, but hey ho, here goes -
> 
> For such a little bloke, I've never met anyone with a heart and passion as large as yours. I don't know what your Ma puts into your packup, but I've always been more than impressed by your energy.
> 
> I still look back fondly on those old Meg's UK days. You advocating the use of Meguiar's #7 and #16 on the bonnet shot of your silver astra. Those bonnet shots of the afters sticking in my mind almost as much as Brazo's tree shot.
> 
> I don't know how you can credit me with 'helping you', do you remember PM'ing me when you first bought your Makita? You were asking if I thought that the rotary polished down nicer than the PC - I can remember replying back in my own way by telling you to go find out for yourself:lol:
> 
> We still sit back and read your posts with interest, it's obvious that you are still exploring the art of detailing, that you still have the passion of investigation burning. There's a whole car care community in the UK and probably wider that has grown around the helpful and interesting posts that you do, that gel us together as a community.
> 
> Now that the detailing scene has got a little bigger, I'll be the first to admit that it doesn't interest me the same as it once did. That doesn't stop me watching out for your posts though mate, as they always seem to put a smile on my face with the obvious enjoyment that is clear from both the detail, and the write up that you do.
> 
> If you do ever write your book mate, I'll buy the first copy.
> 
> There's a few folk that I've met through detailing, both through here and the old Megs UK days -
> 
> You, Bry, Johnny, Andy C, Brazo, Neil, Epoch, Ant just to name a few that I am pretty chuffed to class as mates.
> 
> I might not be posting as much, attending as many events or detailing the supercars like I once was, but this post has made me think about what once was, and how it's time to catch up with a few old chums for a laugh. Never mind the exotica, the subtle nuances or the expensive waxes - detailing for me was always about the sharing of ones experiences with 'mates'
> 
> :thumb:


You aint met Diane yet then, Steve 

I reckon its the porridge in the morning that deals with the energy levels!! :lol::thumb:

Seriously though Steve, very kind words indeed and certainly does bring back the memories of that Astra bonnet, Brazo's tree shot and the laughs and banter... I remember attending one of your meets Steve, I think I spent a little time with the guys from Astra Owners Club? Was one of the first detailing meets I attended, certainly the first where I played a role and I can point quite happily to that meet as being the day I realised that working with people in detailing was what I enjoyed most! Sparked off a shed load of travelling for me, that meet, and I'm really delighted about that as the detailing meets are one of the big things I love about detailing 

I do remember PMing you, and I think Mark about the finishing... :lol: I remember what I thought at the response as well... "hmmm, there's something in this!" ... and then onto the scrap panels! I do definitely credit yourself and Mark for my rotary work - undoubtedly you have assissted me, perhaps not always by telling me the answer but definitely pointing me in the right direction! Rotary polishing is my pet now, my thing in detailing and finishing crystal sharp by rotary is something I always strive for, getting it better and better, something I always aim to do... And I never feel like I can exhaust it, I'll always be pushing my finishes but the basis is in the "old-school", and where my detailing is now owes a lot to yourself, Mark, Bryan and others. Something I will never forget, even many many years down the line, you always remember the people who defined you and your abilities :thumb:

I hope to welcome you north of the border again soon, Steve - even if its just for some hill climbing and the UK's best Fish & Chips in Anstruther to celebrate climbing 4000 feet! Perhaps some detailing related banter round a BBQ as well  And I'll keep you posted on the book! :thumb:



Alex-Clio said:


> I loved your post on the metallic blue Citreon Xsara Picasso, that was testament to how good your work is![/QUOTE
> 
> I loved the colour on that car, still sticks out in my mind


----------



## Tom_O

Dave, are you not a PhD student/graduate/Doctor aswell as this?


----------



## Dave KG

Tom_O said:


> Dave, are you not a PhD student/graduate/Doctor aswell as this?


PhD Student (3rd year, due to complete by April) in Physics


----------



## Detailed Obsession

Excellent post Dave :thumb:

Gareth


----------



## mark-gts

Must say dave you made detailing what it is for myself chatting over msn to you always asking you questions etc about what polishes to use what you thought of what i myself was doing and also bringing your excellent services along to the detailing day at star performance 

you trully are a inspiration to all detailers and up and coming detailers :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

What a great post Dave.

I love my days, I have spent 8 hours machine polishing half a Black Range Rover today, out in the sun I could not be happier. Well if there was less tar on the beast, destroyed a whole clay bar. But I could shave in the reflection.

Other side and roof to do tomorrow. 

I love my customers and the repeat and referal business I get, had two calls today for possible new jobs that I viewed on the way home, even though I was knackered.

So for anyone wanting to do detailing as a pro, remember I left home at 7:45am this morning and got home at 8:30pm tonight. Plus with invoices and web site changes I was still at it at 10pm.

Would I change....no I would not.

No maximum working week directive been self employed, but at least I can have my hols when I wish and decide my own diary.

Lovely jubbley.


----------



## bluegttdi

great read dave such an insparation for everyone. hopeing to come to your tuition day soon. keep up the good work and keep smileing.


----------



## craig06typer

A good read that:thumb:

I think you hit the nail on the head in pretty much everything you said.

I for one have read all of your guides loads of times and found them so helpful so thanks, they were what made me buy a machine polisher in the end and acheive results Im proud of.

Not many people have your passion so keep up the good work, top man.

Craig


----------



## ledzepp

thanks dave i asked a question in detailing chat, with all the concerns i had, and you seem to have answered them.... alan.


----------



## PremierDetail

Mirror Finish said:


> What a great post Dave.
> 
> I love my days, I have spent 8 hours machine polishing half a Black Range Rover today, out in the sun I could not be happier. Well if there was less tar on the beast, destroyed a whole clay bar. But I could shave in the reflection
> Other side and roof to do tomorrow.
> I love my customers and the repeat and referal business I get, had two calls today for possible new jobs that I viewed on the way home, even though I was knackered.
> So for anyone wanting to do detailing as a pro, remember I left home at 7:45am this morning and got home at 8:30pm tonight. Plus with invoices and web site changes I was still at it at 10pm
> Would I change....no I would not.
> No maximum working week directive been self employed, but at least I can have my hols when I wish and decide my own diary.
> Lovely jubbley.


 Absolutely agreed.

I spent my day a '53 Buick Wagon, it is massive. I left work exhausted, but the first thing I did when I left work was call Ken at Autowerkes Exclusive and shoot the sh** about new products and what works best for about an hour. I am like a kid in a candy shop. I have seen your work Dave, and taken your reccomendations on products. You definitely have what it takes. Best of luck.


----------



## MadOnVaux!

Fantastic write-up Dave


----------



## gally

Excellent write up Dave. 
I don't know if it's just because you were posting when I first joined but when I think of DW I associate your name with it.

Thanks for all your write ups as no doubt me and many others have taken loads of advice and tips from them and put them into practice.

Thanks again.


----------



## insurgentes

Superb write up Dave.
I am looking to start up a detailing business and i totally agree with what you say. I don't expect to go proffesional straight away as there is so much more to this profession than at first meets the eye. I am already self employed and appreciate that recommendation goes a long way to keeping the work coming in. At the moment i am reading everything i can on equipment, products, techniques and terms. i have also attended a 1 day paint correction course with Tony Spears which i found invaluable as an introduction to rotary polishing techniques.

I am slowly building my knowledge, tools and products and together with my patience, enthusiasm and pride in my work i am ready to start doing some practical learning with a list of friends, family and friends of friends willing to let me loose on their cars. I have always prided myself in the way i look after vehicles and people are amazed at the attention to detail that i put in, which maybe is why they are happy for me to learn on their cars. I have always wished i could get paint to look better and now i know that with time and skill it can, i want to learn. At the moment i am looking at everyones car that i know and trying to get it added to my learning list. I'm looking forward to creating myself a new vocation in detailing. Maybe in a year or two i will be able to pass on my knowledge to newbies.

Thanks again Dave, for the likes of me, the knowledge you pass on is fantastic and it's great that you are able to put across your enthusiasm in your posts too.


----------



## Joech92

Sorry to drag this up, 

But what a great read!


----------



## jawadmohammed93

brilliant write up... and an inspiring read... I can't wait to get my machine and start practicing! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason123

Being hanging round the site for years, don't often post much however your posts / write up / advise are excellent

One of the first posts I read from yourself and inspired me with your reviews!

Another great read and thanks for sharing once again, good luck with the PHD


----------

